# I live in california and grow medical clones and medication for clubs.



## skoobie dew (Nov 27, 2009)

That's about it. I drop off clones to several clubs in california, most often in the bay area. In the spring I have a place that i drop in sac, and anytime I visit Los Angeles I drop off clones in Long Beach and to a few medical marijuana patients. 

I miss overgrow, but this is a good replacement. I've been growing in hydroponics for well over five years. I grow beautiful flowers but I prefer cloning. I find it more challenging. All the clones I make I have flowered and can give customers a reasonable exception of what the end product should be. 

Currently I'm cloning a lot of 
xxx chem- Elite clone In la they call it xxxog. About 10+ week plant excellent medication with a bit of sour d smell. 

hindu skunk- Elite clone also called pot of gold. Heavy producer with lots of frost. Great for the newbee to grow. Keep hearing that the biggest cloner in California mislabeled a big crop of this stuff last year... From what I've seen personally they do a great job of cloning. don't know if it's true. 

bay area romulan (not actually rom) Stalled for me around week six when I tried it out. Half the hairs where bright white and the others where all orange. Got a lot of this one and flowering out most of my current moms.

Deep Chunk X Strawberry Cough That's what they call it doesn't actually have any strawberry cough in it. It's a low yielder with dark purple flowers. Has ridiculous amounts of tricomes that extend to fan leaves. DCSC has a earthy...tomato stem smell when it finishes. 

Have:
A really good headband! Not that crap plant that's been running around lately.
Cheese
bubba

Testing:
two other romulans,
blue dream
two strains from a Santa Cruz breeder

Well that's me


----------



## novatrans (Mar 23, 2010)

Novatrans:

Skoobie,
Have you had the chance to run these new Romulan clones? I am interested in Pure Rom if you know where we could locate or purchase from yourself. we are located on the Central CA coast and will be happy to drive if required.



skoobie dew said:


> That's about it. I drop off clones to several clubs in california, most often in the bay area. In the spring I have a place that i drop in sac, and anytime I visit Los Angeles I drop off clones in Long Beach and to a few medical marijuana patients.
> 
> I miss overgrow, but this is a good replacement. I've been growing in hydroponics for well over five years. I grow beautiful flowers but I prefer cloning. I find it more challenging. All the clones I make I have flowered and can give customers a reasonable exception of what the end product should be.
> 
> ...


----------



## captiankush (Mar 23, 2010)

I have grown the xxx chem, good meds 

Welcome

CK

I may have grown the "rom" too, really tall structure? Kinda inverted xmas tree?


----------



## SgtStadanko (Mar 18, 2011)

I like what you're doing here, but how does one legally supply to a dispensary? I have provider cards for two people, but have much more planted than allowed. I would legally like to provide the rest to a dispensary, but how do I get the paperwork for supplying to a dispensary? Other than the 12 I'm allowed to grow, is there a document that I can post on my grow that proclaims that this is going to ABC dispensary? E D


----------



## AARON NEAL (Mar 18, 2011)

I live in ventura california and am in desperate need of god's gift clones I have currently luke skywalker kush but love purple and want god's gift but people arent as hip to it as i thought. [email protected] PLEASE RESPOND ASAP I NEED OF LIKE 5 BABIES OR A LIL BIGGER. PLEASE HELP I WILL HELP IN WHATEVER I CAN AS WELL.


----------

